

Anatomy of a Miracle: US Airways Flight 1549 - jakarta
http://www.vanityfair.com/style/features/2009/06/us_airways200906?printable=true&currentPage=all

======
michael_dorfman
Very nicely written.

 _Shedding distractions_ should become a new "term of art" for all of us.

------
Paul_Morgan
Some of the best non-fiction writing I've ever read. This has got to win some
award.

------
mathogre
Brilliant article. (I work in ATC R&D.)

